# Prime Suspect



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 27, 2011)

Is it just me, or is _Prime Suspect_ rather well-written? My wife couldn't stand it at first because the main character is abrasive and kind of manly (for a lady). As for me, I wasn't big on the fact that we were given information about the main character's sexual history in the form of episode one gossip. I really don't need confirmation that a thirty-plus female lead is not a virgin! But anyway, despite our first impressions, we catch the show whenever we can.

The pay-off arrived in the form of the most recent episode, "Underwater." Just the way the episode started made me respect the writer(s), whoever (s)he is or they are. I don't want to bombard this post with spoilers, so I'll just say that the scene before the title sequence ended on a touching note, the major characters were a lot of fun, the guest star was endearing, the action scenes were intense...

Or is it just me? Am I the only one here who's into this?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Nov 28, 2011)

Are you talking about the recent remake or the originals? I love Maria Bello, but she can't hold a candle to Helen Mirren.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 28, 2011)

I didn't know it was a remake, but... that would explain the hat.


----------

